# everything bag



## shockinainteasy75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I start my new job in a week and i was wondering what you all take with you to work. Im on a 24/72 and have never worked 24 hr shift before. Any suggestions on what to take to make life easieer for those 24 hrs.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 7, 2012)

Movies, books, laptop. Depends how busy your area is .


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's a quick little archived link for you Linky-poo

If your station is slow, bring stuff to keep yourself entertained. If your station is busy keep stuff to keep you sustained. It's always a good idea to have a nice mix of the two. 

I've learned what I use and what I don't use and consolidated my bag down quite a bit. It's all a matter of experience.


----------



## Sandog (Jan 7, 2012)

Bring a good roll of Charmin TP, station stuff sucks...


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 7, 2012)

you own set of sheets, pillow, and blanket.

charger for cell phone

change of clothes

shower supplies, including your own towel and flip flops.

toothbrush and comb

laptop computer


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 7, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Bring a good roll of Charmin TP, station stuff sucks...



This ^^ is an excellent idea.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 7, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Bring a good roll of Charmin TP, station stuff sucks...



What did 220 grit sandpaper ever do to you


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 7, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> What did 220 grit sandpaper ever do to you



Lots of things Vene, lots of things....


Never forget a good pair of station pajamas - Mine are my workout shorts and t-shirt in summer and sweatpants for winter. Granted, I put on bunker pants over them, but it shouldn't be difficult to throw your EMS pants on over the shorts in a jiff. Nothing worse than coming into the bunk room to find a naked partner, just saying.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 7, 2012)

I my 24hr bag has the following:

Complete uniform(never know when your going to get dirty)
2 extra pairs of socks (feet are important, take care of them)
extra undies and undershirt (when you sweat and they get nasty)
Laptop and games/movies
Deodorant
Flashlight and spare batteries for it
Spare radio battery
Multitool
Fat Ivan (goes in my pocket once on duty, http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=7759)

Notepad, assessment pad, pens
Glowsticks, 8hours or more, and in multiple colors, it never hurts to have non-power reliant lighting, and i carry a green, yellow and red, for marking triage areas during mass care
trauma shears (they always go missing)
Sharpie ( for marking patients heads during mass care)


----------



## medicdan (Jan 7, 2012)

I work in what is a fairly busy system... and the only thing that gets me through long shifts is snacks, and a lot of them. Bring things you can munch on between calls, WATER, other drinks... fruit, etc.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 7, 2012)

Bullets said:


> Sharpie ( for marking patients heads during mass care)



Not broken down into three colors?  <disappointed>


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2012)

Bullets said:


> I my 24hr bag has the following:
> 
> Complete uniform(never know when your going to get dirty)
> 2 extra pairs of socks (feet are important, take care of them)
> ...



Holy crap dude


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 7, 2012)

All good suggestions above. Maybe over the top, but either you overpack and learn to lean it down, or under pack and then add prn.

Assuming you're a guy (I didn't check your profile), pack a couple dispo razors, you can use bar soap or a teeny travel can of foam to shave. 

Especially as the newbie, you might spend more time on learning the vehicles and procedures and paperwork rather than Mario Bros. If you're FD, then be ready for "probie" tasking (cleaning, fetching, polishing).

Bring a little project each time. Excellent time to put that perfect edge on your pocket knife, or complete a professional course, or fix the TV remote that's acting up. Bring in your computer keyboard and clean it out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a three bags that go to work with me, one is gear for the truck. Turnouts, helmet, Kevlar. That has to travel with me because I float between stations. It's in a small, department issued gear bag. 

I have a Briefcase sized "duty bag" that came from HawkePacks, that has my extra flight suit, undies, socks, ditty bag with meds, toothbrush, razor... A kindle, chargers for iPhone and kindle, a real book and a couple of other small goodies. Stethoscope, flashlight batteries... That sort of stuff

Bag three is sleeping stuff. A big ol' REI duffle with two pillows, a fleece blanket, sheets, sleeping bag and a shower towel. 

I found this is what works for me and  I always have then stowed in my POV ready for work, with clean linen and uniforms.


----------



## MedicBender (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a spare uniform with all the trimming in my POV. It's in a small bag in the back, and since the POV is parked at the station, I always have access to it. 

I have a duffel bag that I carry to work that has...
2 xbox controllers (management only provides us with 2, so I bring mine so the entire shift can play) 
MW3
Lots of extra socks
Chargers for laptop and iPhone
2 bottles of water
Uncle Bens microwavable rice
2 packets of tuna (mix the 2 together and you have a decent mean that you can make in under 2 minutes)
Instant oatmeal
Sometimes I have my laptop
Advil, Tums, Eye drops
Toothbrush, toothpaste, deoderant, that kinda stuff


That pretty much sums it up, I try to keep my duffel kinda light and portable so I don't feel like I'm moving in to the station for the next few weeks


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 7, 2012)

If you pack bedding in a duffle, get one with compression straps.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Not broken down into three colors?  <disappointed>


Only $3.00 shipped at Staples.  I triage in 12 colors!


----------



## Bullets (Jan 7, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Not broken down into three colors?  <disappointed>



Nope, just black, draw 1,2,3

but i use the one that doesnt come out of clothes either


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 8, 2012)

In my overnight bag:

Sheet, Pillow, blanket, small throw blanet (for when I want to cuddle up in a recliner and watch TV)

Extra shirt, shorts (for sleeping in), extra socks (mine always get wet on rainy days and I hate wet socks).

Charger for phone (24 hours is a long time), gatorade (our station provides water but always good to have something else around), maybe a few snacks (in case its a slow day and I don't get to get free snacks at the hospital)

In my day bag (for days that I don't have a 24, or things to do during the day of my 24):

Laptop and charger, ipod, pens/pencils, books/magazines;
Stehoscope, trauma shears, flashlight (hmmm... this one really should start going in my night bag...)

In my car:
extra pair of pants, extra blanket in case it's really cold in the station, more socks (I REALLY hate wet socks), towel


Also, even if some of the guys go to bed later, I try to get to bed by 8 or 9.  Yes, while this means you might have a later night run and have to get up, you've already had some time to sleep if you get an early morning run and won't be dog tired the next day!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 9, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> (hmmm... this one really should start going in my night bag...)



The sun ain't everywhere during the day.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 9, 2012)

In addition to all my standard equipment (pens, stethoscope, shears, etc.) I usually bring the following:

-sleeping bag, pillow
-a separate bag for food (enough for at least 4 meals), lots of snacks
-cooler
-extra uniform, socks, underwear, etc.
-toiletry bag (toothpaste, toothbrush, comb, etc.)
-another bag for books, laptop, phone/computer chargers
-Xbox (depending who my partner is)
-other miscellaneous items depending on what I think I might need


----------



## Nerd13 (Jan 10, 2012)

This drastically varies depending on the length of my shift. 

Every shift

Small duffel that has:
Extra gloves & pocket mask (in case i ever respond from home and beat the rig)
Flashlight with holster 
n95
A couple bottles of water
A ziploc of assorted dry snacks
General hygiene items I might need if I don't make it back to a station for hours.
Baggie of OTC meds for headaches, GI and allergies. 
Hi viz vest if it's not on my jacket
Zip folder to hold my paperwork between calls
Anything else I think I might need

For 36 hour shifts

Small suitcase that holds:
extra uniform and underwear/socks as well as a shirt with sleeves or tshirt (whichever i'm not wearing) when the temperature is really back and forth.
Shower bag with toiletries

Any overnight shift:
I keep a sleeping bag and a pillow in my truck. This alleviates the sleeping on nasty sheets or surfaces that other people sleep on without something between me and I'm always warm. 

Sometimes I take my backpack with my laptop and other entertainment. This really make me look like I'm moving in!

Like everybody else said you'll come up with a system that works for you. Just start with a small bag and put things you think you'll need in it and then add/remove after you've worked a few shifts and found things you need or didn't work for you.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, I didn't realize we were listing everything we brought with us to a shift.  in that case my list is:

two sets of turnout gear (one with agency name sewn on, one without), $300 pair of boots, Litmann Cardiology Scope, bat belt with radio holster, trauma shears, bandage sheers, glove pouch, 6 pairs of black socks, 2 pairs of puncture resistant gloves, yellow safety glasses for night time, smoke safety glasses for days, clear safety glasses for every other time, a CPR mask, remote microphone for radio, one boot knife, one sheath knife, one leatherman knife, reflective traffic vest, reflective winter coat, tactical winter coat and lastly, the most important item, winter hat & gloves and summer baseball hat.

oh yeah, and an umbrella, never go anywhere without an umbrella.

well, that and never go anywhere without your towel.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2012)

I bring myself
Shears
Sharpies/Pens
Snacks
Water
Book

Yea that's about it. Oh gum, definitely gum.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jan 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I bring myself
> Shears
> Sharpies/Pens
> Snacks
> ...



+1 on the gum, its a must.  By the end of a shift I've usually got some serious yuckmouth.

Another must have for me is Immodium.  Can't do my job properly with bubble guts!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> well, that and never go anywhere without your towel.



"Hey, you sass that hoopy Dr Parasite? There's a frood who really knows where his towel is."


----------



## shockinainteasy75 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for the ideas all. For the record im a guy and on the medic unit.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> "Hey, you sass that hoopy Dr Parasite? There's a frood who really knows where his towel is."


Bingo


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Saw Towel listed somewhere in the thread... going to recommend a Micro Fiber over any other.. saves space, drys quickly, and inexpensive... great addition to any "Go Bag"


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize we were listing everything we brought with us to a shift.  in that case my list is:
> 
> two sets of turnout gear (one with agency name sewn on, one without), $300 pair of boots, Litmann Cardiology Scope, bat belt with radio holster, trauma shears, bandage sheers, glove pouch, 6 pairs of black socks, 2 pairs of puncture resistant gloves, yellow safety glasses for night time, smoke safety glasses for days, clear safety glasses for every other time, a CPR mask, remote microphone for radio, one boot knife, one sheath knife, one leatherman knife, reflective traffic vest, reflective winter coat, tactical winter coat and lastly, the most important item, winter hat & gloves and summer baseball hat.
> 
> ...



Just curious but why two pairs of turnout gear?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Just curious but why two pairs of turnout gear?



In case one gets dirty


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2012)

I try to bring my lunch and snacks everyday so I have my cooler.

Then I have a bag with my own steth, shears, penlight, mini-mag, extra notepads, an N95, and my "notebook of EMT notes." For my own well-being I've got a book, iPhone charger, headphones, large sunglasses suitable for undercover napping, a small personal med kit, a leatherman, service baseball hat, winter coat, gums, mint, and a nalgene.

For nights I bring a small pillow since we have to post. I just take linen from the truck for sleeping.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Just curious but why two pairs of turnout gear?


most of that was mean to be tongue in cheek (hence the towel reference, which n7lxi got).

actually, there was a FF where I used to go to school that did have two sets of gear in his car.  The first was his agency issued gear, with XYZ FD sewn on the back of it.  The second was his personal gear, with no lettering on it, that he used when he would take calls with the neighboring department or any department other than his own.

I do, however, have 2 helmets (well, i actually own 4 helmets, but only keep 2 in my car) for pretty much the same reason.  One is my personal helmet that stays in my EMS bag which is always with me in the cab of the ambulance, along with the reflective coat and safety glasses, and the other is my agency issued helmet with agency stickers, which is kept in my turnout gear bag with the rest of my rescue gear.  My agency issued equipment can only be used when I am on the ambulance or Heavy Rescue of that agency, while my personal gear is used whenever I want (special operations details at my FT job, or when I was on the ambulance at my former PT jobs).


----------



## Bullets (Jan 11, 2012)

Now i feel like a loser with 4 sets of turnout gear. My home volunteer squad, my paid EMS gig, My county set, and my NJ EMS Task Force set


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> most of that was mean to be tongue in cheek (hence the towel reference, which n7lxi got).
> 
> actually, there was a FF where I used to go to school that did have two sets of gear in his car.  The first was his agency issued gear, with XYZ FD sewn on the back of it.  The second was his personal gear, with no lettering on it, that he used when he would take calls with the neighboring department or any department other than his own.
> 
> I do, however, have 2 helmets (well, i actually own 4 helmets, but only keep 2 in my car) for pretty much the same reason.  One is my personal helmet that stays in my EMS bag which is always with me in the cab of the ambulance, along with the reflective coat and safety glasses, and the other is my agency issued helmet with agency stickers, which is kept in my turnout gear bag with the rest of my rescue gear.  My agency issued equipment can only be used when I am on the ambulance or Heavy Rescue of that agency, while my personal gear is used whenever I want (special operations details at my FT job, or when I was on the ambulance at my former PT jobs).



Oops. :blush: I guess the more worrying part is that I work with some people that do bring that kind of stuff to work in a giant duffel.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 11, 2012)

Since I got my iPhone I bring my duffle with pt clothes and changes of uniforms, toiletry bag, bedroll, and phone charger.  I can stream pandora while bouncing from my kindle app to Facebook.  I have never been bored yet.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 11, 2012)

42...........


----------

